

Powershell - What is it good for? - twilkinson
http://www.taos.com/2014/01/22/powershell-what-is-it-good-for/

======
sdegutis
I attended a talk on Powershell as my colleagues scoffed. But I think there's
some neat concepts there. Tighter (typed!) integration with processes could be
super helpful in making better tooling.

